# English or German speaking Expats Kifissia Greece



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, my name is Alexandra and I "am living in Kifissia with my family ( son 4 years old ). We moved von Germany to Greece in July.
I"am looking for English speaking playgroups and/or
mummy & me groups in the area. Does anyone know of any. If there arent"t any,
you are possibly interested in starting one please contact me.

Thank you

Alex


----------



## Silvie (Mar 3, 2010)

Hallo!!! 

I am German too, but I don't have any children so I cannot help you with that. I just have a tip for you. You should leave a note at the "Deutsche Buchhandlung" in Kiffisia. They might even know something there. 

Willkommen in Griechenland


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is this Kifissia in Athens or Thessaloniki?

I know of 3 playgroups in Thessaloniki if that is where you are.


----------

